# Toilet roll doll - Grandma's favorite



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is a picture of my grandma's toilet roll doll that she gave me many many years ago. I have made one, but didn't jot down the pattern. Does anyone have any patterns for them?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I would have to go through my patterns - probably would have some I think.
here are some on ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&query=toilet%20roll%20cover&availability=free&sort=best
and
http://www.kelyarn.com/Pattern_TRC.htm
and crochet
http://www.crochetnmore.com/toiletpaperdollcover.htm
and this one is cute:
http://www.crochetnmore.com/mollytoiletpapercover.htm
or
http://christinassunshinehaven.com/misc/toilet_tissue_toppers.htm
Have fun!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I remember one of those in my grandmas bathroom too... I think hers was purple...If my memory serves me right I think both my grandmothers were into purple..


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, I found some but they are made out of Gaysheen a viscose straw yarn made in Switzerland (sort of a cross between the ribbon and the raffia). I'm sure you could still use yarn. Send me a private message (PM) with your email address if you would like me to scan them and send them to you. The book is dated 1967. I don't think they are in existence anymore.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Couple here too:
http://www.theretroknittingcompany.co.uk/household.html
Just scroll down the page
there is 
Studley 738: 1978 knitted slippers, doll and tea cosy, and lady loo roll cover and duck are crochet.
and
Patons 172- Bathroom Friends: This is the very popular toilet roll cover duo, a lady and the poodle
or an easy how to:
http://www.ehow.com/how_8217827_crochet-tissue-covers-made-dolls.html
and
http://www.buzzmart.com/product/63868-d7045-doll-tissue-topper-soap-holder-crochet-vinta.html
Vintage one on ebay
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VINTAGE-KNITTING-PATTERN-DOLL-TOILET-ROLL-COVER-PATTERN-ONLY-/290683181465?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item43ae115999


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

these are simply too cute! 
i think we may have a return of toilet paper covers!! especially with that one commercial that you can get a cover for a spare, can't remember which product name it is though, oh well.....


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

OMG - I remember my aunt making these for all of us over 50 years ago. Wish I had the pattern too.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, cute! nice idea for the bathroom.


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

Boy, that brings back memories. Taking a step back in time.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you so much to a fellow KP member for sending me the patterns for toilet paper dolls that she had. I have made 5 of them for gifts, one for me of course in purple. No one sells the dolls though....and I had to purchase them from Etsy, where someone had some old, but new dolls to be had...


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

That turned out nice.

I made one in green a long time ago. 
I had to copy the pattern that my landlady had.
She wanted a new dress on her doll.

The yellow one:
No pattern for this one.
A guy at work wanted a toilet tissue doll.
Had to be blond with a hat an had to be yellow.
He gave me the doll and I just crocheted the 
dress onto her. No pattern and I didn't write
down what I did.
The ruffled dress is done on the unused
front loops when I crocheted.
Dick


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

I was making one on a trip we were on and my youngest at age 2 wanted it for a hat, so I put a frill on the bottom and she wore it for a hat. It was Aunt Lydia's rug yarn. 1973 summer.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

My lovely late Nanna used to make those, thanks for the happy memory. I can just see hers now, sat on top of the loo


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

She is gorgeous ginamarie. Would be just too bad if Barbie got recycled. :lol:


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

Everyone's grandma had a tissue topper in the bathroom. I remember poodles more so than dolls. Bare rolls were not acceptable back then.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

She is not a Barbie doll...she is an 8 1/2 inch hard plastic doll that actually has a stand...I think they call her Dress Me doll


sweetsue said:


> She is gorgeous ginamarie. Would be just too bad if Barbie got recycled. :lol:


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I got a fashion doll at A.C. Moore.
It is 11" tall and came with a crochet pattern.
I know that they still have the fashion dolls.
I think I have seen them in the craft department
at Walmart.
Dick


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I will look at Walmart, as I did not look there. The doll stands 8 to 8 1/2 inches tall.


----------

